# Where to go to see Aircraft in Germany ?



## blkstne (Apr 29, 2009)

Sometime in June I will be doing a business trip to Frankfurt Germany. I will be there for three weeks. I have to work during the week but will have weekends off to go site seeing. Besides the normal site seeing I would love to visit some air museums/historic sites etc. Any help would be appreciated. I would even post photos of the planes/places I visit on this site.
Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## seesul (Apr 30, 2009)

Auto und Technik MUSEUM SINSHEIM / Technik MUSEUM SPEYER


----------



## Hesekiel (Apr 30, 2009)

You should visit the Luftwaffenmuseum at Berlin Gatow (official Museum of the German Air Force, free entrance!) and the Technikmuseum Berlin (Entrance € 4,50 for adults) .
Foerderverein des Luftwaffenmuseums der Bundeswehr Berlin Gatow - Home
Deutsches Technikmuseum Berlin - Home


----------



## seesul (Apr 30, 2009)

Hesekiel, when I used to work in Germany I was in museum in Koblenz where I saw Panther. But when I drove down from Koblenz to Trier there was an aircraft museum somewhere on the way and I don´t remember where. Don´t you know where it is?


----------



## Hesekiel (Apr 30, 2009)

I don´t really know to where the "Koblenz-Collection" has moved to...
There are some museums in Germany where you can see old tanks..
But the best of all ist the "Panzermuseum Munster". This is also "official supported" and you can see there a lot of tanks.. including Panther, Jagdpanther, Königstiger etc....
The following link of the museum is unfortunately in german.. But i think you will come clear with it 
Stadt Munster - Home


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2009)

I really recommend the Sinsheim museum as well as the Luftwaffe Museum. There are also some really great aircraft to view at that he Deutsches Museum in Munich.



Hesekiel said:


> I don´t really know to where the "Koblenz-Collection" has moved to...
> There are some museums in Germany where you can see old tanks..
> But the best of all ist the "Panzermuseum Munster". This is also "official supported" and you can see there a lot of tanks.. including Panther, Jagdpanther, Königstiger etc....
> The following link of the museum is unfortunately in german.. But i think you will come clear with it
> Stadt Munster - Home




I have always wanted to visit that museum. I will try and make a trip to it this summer.


----------



## Hesekiel (Apr 30, 2009)

Munster is absolutely worth to spend a day there..


----------



## blkstne (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for the rapid replies and links.
I am really starting to get excited about mapping out my weekends now(I will be able to site-see Germany for three weekends total). I have even showed some of the links to some co-workers who will be also going and they liked the idea seeing some of the places you guys have shown me.

thank again


----------

